# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  باز کزدن فایل Mdf و تغییر در آن

## delphiprog3000

سلام خدمت اساتید.

برای بازکردن و تغییر دادن ساختاری یک نوع فایل که از نوع Mdf پایگاه داده sql میباشید.

شما چه راهی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

با تشکر...................

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.منظور شما از تغییرات ساختاری چیست؟آیا میخواهید ساختار جداول رو تغییر بدید؟ که اگر اینطوره بهتره از همون sql استفاده کنید. اگر میخواهید در خود ساختار فایل تغییراتی بدید اول باید کاملا با ساختار فایل آشنا بشید.من خودم یک برنامه نوشتم و نام دیتابیس و نام جداول و بعضی از اطلاعات رو از داخل فایل استخراج کردم.

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام دوست عزیزم.

درست متوجه شدید. من میخوام در ساختار فایلم تغییر ایجاد کنم به نحوی که به حالت Encode در بیاد.

آیا شما روشی رو سراغ داردی که به من کمک کنه؟؟؟؟

در ضمن راهی که خودم به ذهنم رسید از نظر خارجی تغییر پسوند و نام فایل بدون باز کردن آن. ولی این اشکال وجود داره که دوباره Rename میشه.

آیا شما راهی داری به غیر از این.....

با تشکر..................

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.یعنی شما میخوای دیتای داخل فایلت رو یک جوری ENCRYPT کنی.؟؟؟
اگر به اینصورته که خوب دیتات رو داخل جداولت encrypt کن.

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام.

نه دوست من.

من میخوام نقشه فایل Mdf رو به دست بیارم و در اون تغییراتی اعمال کنم...

خوب حالا اون راهی رو هم که خودتون میگید رو لطفا ذکر کنید ببینم به کار میاد ؟

ممنون دوست عزیز..................

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من میخوام نقشه فایل Mdf رو به دست بیارم و در اون تغییراتی اعمال کنم...


قبلا توی یه تاپیکی در بخش دلفی توضیح داده شد که مایکروسافت ساختار فایل های Office رو منتشر کرده، ولی این ساختار بیش از حد پیچیده هست. اینجا می تونید یکسری از دلایل پیچیدگی بیش از اندازه این ساختار رو بخونید:
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/02/19.html

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام استاد کشاورز.

از پیچیدگی این کار آگاهی دارم. به طور کلی قصد من از این کار اینه که بتونم فایل Mdf رو باز کرد و در کدهای باینری اون چند رقم اضافه یا کم کنم تا sql نتونه اون فایل رو بفهمه .

نه اینکه ساختار نرم افزاری و عملکردی این فایل رو تغییر بدم.
امیدوارم واضح توضیح داده باشم.

با تشکر از شما ... در انتظار جواب شما هستم.........آقای صادقیان منتظر جواب شما هم هستم.........

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب با تحقیقاتی که بنده انجام دادم ، اگر اشتباه نکنم Sector اول هر فایل هدر اون هست .میتونی تغییراتی در اون بدی .مثلا فایل mdf رو باز کن ، ابتدا مقدار خط اول Sector 1 رو در جایی ذخیره کنی بعد مقدار اونو تغییر بدی و هنگامی که خواستی دوباره فایل رو باز کنی اون مقادیر رو جایگزین کنی.البته احتمالا روشهای خوب دیگری هم وجود داره که اساتید باید نظر بدن.

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام.

متشکرم دوست عزیز. راه جالبی به نظر میاد. تقاضا دارم بازهم اساتید محترم یا دوستان چند روش دیگه معرفی کنن.

البته بازهم خودم سعی میکنم تا بتونم بهترین روش رو به کار ببرم و به اطلاع دوستان برسانم.

با تشکر از شما................

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام به دوستان و اساتید محترم.

برای این کار از همان راه حلی که دوست عزیز آقای صادقیان استفاده کردم و فایل مورد نظر رو باز کردم .

و با یه روش تبدیل مثالا سر بیتهای اولی رو تغییر دادم و ..............


مشکلم حل شد.

با تشکر از توجه همه عزیزان.

----------

